# Day two problem two



## aniehues (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, I'm at day two for a first time user of Tivo. The first day the wired network did not work at all until a new update was laid down. It took a while for the update and that was fixed. 

Day two, What to watch Now isn't working. Just my curson around white boxes. It was like this for 10 minutes or so. Bug...Please fix. 

Apps! we need apps. I don't have much to watch right now  so I should have kept dish network a lot longer! At least get sling working so I can get the good stations.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Almost sounds like you don't have this hooked up to an antenna for OTA? If not then that would explain why the "what to watch now" isn't populated, because there aren't any channels. May want to reboot it via the help menu option. Force a call update first, then restart it. When I got my Bolt it took it about 3 days to "settle" down from all the indexing, been working like a charm since.

As for content...well...you probably should have done a bit more research before dumping Dish. Assuming you don't use it with cable TV you're pretty much OTA antenna and streaming. For my household 90% of what we watch is from OTA so we're all set there and between Netflix, Hulu and Amazon Prime (we have it for the shipping) we have so much to watch we don't have the time.  BUT it all depends on what shows you watch. We're probably going to do the Sling TV free Roku offer and then we're all set.

Good luck!


----------



## aniehues (Feb 11, 2016)

I did research but heard HBO.Showtime is coming. I have both with my cable subscription at my other house so I have an ID I can use. I have a nice Antenna also outside that rotates. All channels come in and look great. I'll just wait for it to burn in for a few days. Explain the "We're probably going to do the Sling TV free Roku offer" I have Roku already I was hoping there would be an app that interfaces with Bolt.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

aniehues said:


> I did research but heard HBO.Showtime is coming.


Your first piece of research should have found out to NEVER buy something based on "something is coming", especially if it's not a specific announcement by the Company in question.

Buy it being happy with it on day one.

Otherwise, you are setting yourself up for failure.

TiVo has not even rolled out features to all Roamio it announced almost 90 days ago...forget about "rumored" features.

As TiVo has a 30 day return policy, you might be wise to research that until the unit does what you want.


----------



## aniehues (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm not worried about it and I do have patience. Its going to happen but it beats paying 95 bucks for the bunk crap I'm getting from Dish. The system is still buggy though. Its not even been a week and I've had two reboots when it tries to load Hulu. Also, hulu just hangs at times. The What's on also has white boxes then you scroll over them instead of what's on. This occurs when you get through watching a show so they have some bugs to fix for sure. It has nothing to do with my Antenna reception and I have 100Mbit so no congestion. Its a new product so bugs are expected.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

Patience is good but I am not sure that you should be having those problems. Something seems not right. Mine works fine on OTA, Netflix and Amazon. I signed up for Hulu but canceled it after 60 days when I realized they offer nothing I am interested in so my experience there is limited.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

aniehues said:


> Explain the "We're probably going to do the Sling TV free Roku offer" I have Roku already I was hoping there would be an app that interfaces with Bolt.


We don't have a Roku now. Sling TV has a deal where you pay for 3 months upfront and you get a free Roku 2. Since Sling TV isn't on Tivo (and probably never will but who knows), Roku will be the interface for it for us. Sling TV (if you didn't know) is a streaming service that has several "cable" channels available including ESPN and HBO.

I'd also agree that if it's not running perfect by now then something is wrong. I'd probably do a wipe and factory reset and see if that kicks it into gear and if not call Tivo support and get it replaced.


----------

